# storm 2/22/06 MA



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

Are you guys ready for the next? i just heard reports of another storm brewing for Tuesday. Different people the set up for this storm looks like another big one.
Stay tunned.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Lets not jinx anything yet the forecast could change many times this week.


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

to late he did its gone :realmad:


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

the last 30 inch storm was good enough for me... couple 2'' storms till march and im fineeeeee


----------



## JPLTrucking (Feb 10, 2005)

Bring it on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

na nothing for early this week...flurries they say now, maybe the end of the week thurs/friday prsport


----------



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

Im Hopin For Only 2 Inches Also, Rather Sand And Salt Any Day Of The Week.


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

i hope we get at least one more big one before april 1st.or maybe a couple of 6-8" storms would be nice.payup


----------



## beungood (Dec 29, 2004)

*Going to get colder*

Well they said the Temp will be dropping dramatically tomorrow by the afternoon. I think I heard there might be a good size storm heading our way. 2 or 10" I'll take either. A buddy of mine wants to hire me for $65 an hour for his contracts as he has one more guy like me he says we can team up and clear some snow.


----------



## Bob Pro (Jan 28, 2006)

Well this storm looks promising up here. The big storm last weakend we didn't even get a dusting in northwest VT. It looks like ours may start by the end of today here. 45 deg. and dropping.


----------

